# Caxton Fx Pre Paid Cards



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've been considering one for some time, seems a simple way of carrying various currencies with apparently no charge to withdraw the cash.

But, there's a clause in Card Fees and Charges that states:

"FX mark-up where a Transaction is performed in a currency different from the currency of the Card.... 2.75%"

So, if you load Sterling, which you have to, and withdraw another currency, which is the whole point of having the card, it's a 2.75% charge - or, am I interpreting this incorrectly?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

when you load you load in euro


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dragabed said:


> when you load you load in euro


Ah, now I've got it - thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, there's a euro card, solely for use in eurozone countries (otherwise there's the transaction charge), also a US dollar card for use in the states.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am using now in France and no charges at all. you can also top up online as well.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> Am using now in France and no charges at all. you can also top up online as well.
> 
> cabby


And text as well.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My Caxton Global Traveller card is on it's way.

I'll still use my Santander Zero, with no-fee withdrawals, but it's good to have an alternative up and running.

All I now need is some money to put on it


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dragabed said:


> when you load you load in euro


I assume that only applies to the Euro Card - buy Euro on the day and Euro get loaded to the card. Your balance shows in Euro?

So, it's the Global Card that holds the funds in GBP and charges 2.75% when you withdraw in any currency?

I bet I've still got it wrong. 

Has anyone actually used a Global Card at an ATM in Europe?


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw THIS on a previous post recommended by Addie. Free cash withdrawals in any currency, no fee's, excellent exchange rate and zero interest as long as you cough up in time. Ordered mine last week 

Nick.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Caxton dollar card and there is no charge for withdrawals applied by Caxton, alas all the ATM charge for using it

Loddy


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Every time I have loaded my Caxton Euro card, the rate has been about 2 points below the currently quoted financial exchange rate.
Payments in Euroland - diesel, supermarkets etc - no fees at all.
But some Bank ATM operators do make a charge for cash withdrawals, which varies from bank to bank and country to country. This is charged to your card by them, and not by Caxton.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

NTG said:


> I saw THIS on a previous post recommended by Addie. Free cash withdrawals in any currency, no fee's, excellent exchange rate and zero interest as long as you cough up in time. Ordered mine last week
> 
> Nick.


Should have pointed out that you need to scroll down to 'Halifax Clarity'


----------

